# +++ Laura Müller bei OnlyFans!!! +++



## dante_23 (29 Nov. 2021)

Laura Müller und Michael Wendler haben sich dazu entschieden, zukünftig Content bei onlyfans hochzuladen!
Beide werden dann einen gemeinsamen Account haben.
_"Erwartet private und intime Momente, die wir mit euch teilen möchten"_, warb Laura für den Account.

+++ Ab dem *1. Dezember* wird es soweit sein +++
Wie steht ihr dazu? Wie weit werden beide gehen, wieviel wird zu sehen sein???

Ich zumindest hoffe auf ähnlich gute Bilder, wie damals im Playboy


----------



## Tittelelli (29 Nov. 2021)

Ob die Trulla und der Impfverweigerer sich ausziehen oder in Afrika ist Muttertag.
Der soll erst mal seine Steuerschulden bezahlen


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2021)

Könnte :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## StefanS19 (29 Nov. 2021)

Hoffentlich kommt nicht der gleiche Trash raus wie beim Yotta. :-D


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2021)

braucht das jemand???


----------



## LestatConcorde (29 Nov. 2021)

Nur der Wendler als Einnahmequelle


----------



## BohnenMann (29 Nov. 2021)

Die scheinen sehr verzweifelt zu sein.


----------



## Hinko (29 Nov. 2021)

Ich werde mir das Abo holen. Laura ist meine absolute Traumfrau:thx:


----------



## didi33 (29 Nov. 2021)

BohnenMann schrieb:


> Die scheinen sehr verzweifelt zu sein.


Vermutlich haben die den Glauben das sie da viel Geld verdienen können.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2021)

*...uns bleibt in diesem Jahr aber auch garnichts erspart*lol12


----------



## superriesenechse (30 Nov. 2021)

Also was Amateur-Pornos angeht, kann man eigentlich keinen schärferen Body erwarten als von Laura. Aber wenn ich mir dabei den Wendler vorstelle 

Wer weiß... wenn's gut läuft, macht sie vielleicht 'ne kleine Orgie mit Hildmann und Naidoo. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## XiLitos (30 Nov. 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt da gar nichts spannendes....


----------



## stinson86 (30 Nov. 2021)

Bin gespannt... Leider darf ich die Bilder nicht Posten...


----------



## comatron (1 Dez. 2021)

Was soll man auch sonst machen, wenn man keinen mehr so richtig interessiert ?


----------



## EmmaW2021 (1 Dez. 2021)

Ist in China gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen?


----------



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2021)

Also.

Was ich gesehen habe, ist das, was zu erwarten war:

*N.I.X.​*
Instagram-Beiträge, harmlos, aber hinter einer Paywall von 35 € im Monat. Wer so blöd ist und dafür bezahlt hat, bezahlt leider auch die Propaganda vom Wendler......


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Dez. 2021)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> Also was Amateur-Pornos angeht, kann man eigentlich keinen schärferen Body erwarten als von Laura. Aber wenn ich mir dabei den Wendler vorstelle
> 
> Wer weiß... wenn's gut läuft, macht sie vielleicht 'ne kleine Orgie mit Hildmann und Naidoo. ��



und Attila kocht dazu


----------



## SIKRA (19 Dez. 2021)

ausg099
War mal vor langer Zeit Mittwoch Nachmittag im Homburger Waldstadion.
War völlig unerwartet gerammelt voll (über 10.000).
Dann habe ich erfahren, dass Trainer Klimaschewsky in der Zeitung angekündigt hatte,
dass die Mädels von der Resi-Bar in der Halbzeit auf dem Muittelkreis strippen würden.
Klingt hier doch ähnlich, nur ohne Internet damals


----------



## dante_23 (31 Jan. 2022)

laura scheint nun ihren eigenen onlyfans account zu haben...
was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Hinko (26 Feb. 2022)

Ich habe Laura bei OF abonniert und kann es nur empfehlen...einfach eine tolle sexy Frau


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Feb. 2022)

Wenn ich die Akte sehe muss ich kotzen


----------



## maxtor (7 März 2022)

Wohl dem, der seine Kohle mit Arsch ins Internet halten bekommt.
Aber irgendwann kommt der Tag da bingt der Arsch nix mehr, weil wir werden alle älter...


----------



## winters3107 (28 Apr. 2022)

Irgendwie wundert mich das nicht, das die da jetzt einen Account haben.


----------



## miki13 (7 Juni 2022)

Lohnt sich nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## OnkelHotte (9 Juni 2022)

das Geschäftsmodel scheint sich ja zu lohnen, für minderwertigsten Mist bezahlen wohl dennoch genug Leute


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Hat sie sich denn mittlerweile mal nackt gezeigt?


----------



## OnkelHotte (10 Juni 2022)

ja, ein paar wenige oben Ohne bilder kursieren im Netz


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

OnkelHotte schrieb:


> ja, ein paar wenige oben Ohne bilder kursieren im Netz



:thx: für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## milfhunter (10 Juni 2022)

Sie war ja auch schon im Playboy. Da hat man dann wahrscheinlich schon Bilder in besserer Qualität als das, was da jetzt auf OF kommt.


----------



## Pollock (10 Juni 2022)

wer dafür bezahlt ist nicht mehr zu helfen
bei der art und qualität der bilder


----------



## canonball (13 Juni 2022)

dabei könnte die Gute, wenn Sie es denn wirklich will, richtig gutes Geld dabei verdienen, aber anscheinend reicht es auch jetzt schon, obwohl die Qualität eher nicht so prall ist


----------



## Death Row (13 Juni 2022)

Eigentlich müsste sie das _sogar gar nicht_ machen. Die zwei Nasen haben ja dubiose Geldgeber und Spender auch ohne Onlyfans.


----------



## dante_23 (13 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste sie das _sogar gar nicht_ machen. Die zwei Nasen haben ja dubiose Geldgeber und Spender auch ohne Onlyfans.



das war mir bislang neu... weißt du, wer diese geldgeber sind???


----------



## Death Row (13 Juni 2022)

Okay, mein Wissen ist wohl nicht mehr aktuell gewesen.

https://www.ok-magazin.de/people/la...-wie-ein-verzweifelter-hilfeschrei-79400.html

Die beiden hatten auch vor Onlyfans dubiose Werbung gemacht


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Juni 2022)

Auf der Reeperbahn such sie immer neues Personal. Aber selbst dafür ist Frau Wendler
zu blöde


----------



## imba (14 Juni 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> das war mir bislang neu... weißt du, wer diese geldgeber sind???



Wendler hatte auf Telegram viel Werbung für Prepper/Survival/Schwurbel-Zeugs vom Kopp Verlag und anderen ähnlichen Gestalten gemacht und da angeblich ordentliche Provisionen kassiert. Dürfte abgeflaut sein wie Corona insgesamt.


----------



## Hinko (17 Juni 2022)

Pollock schrieb:


> wer dafür bezahlt ist nicht mehr zu helfen
> bei der art und qualität der bilder



Die Qualität ist top und Laura ist eine Traumfrau, da zahle ich gerne dafür


----------



## Death Row (17 Juni 2022)

Mittlerweile zeigt sie wohl auch ihre Bürste... äh Brüste jetzt


----------



## Spritdealer (17 Juni 2022)

Der alte braucht Kohle also muss sie etwas von sich zeigen. Normal


----------



## dante_23 (19 Juni 2022)

es soll ein erstes video von ihr geben - kennt das jmd. von euch???
insgesamt wird sie deutlich zeigefreudiger auf onlyfans


----------



## uschmidt (19 Juni 2022)

.. also ganz ehrlich .. erwarten tue ich da gar nichts. Ich denke das wird wieder eine Abzockenummer von denen.
Aber egal, denn ich persönlich finde Laura nicht besonders hübsch!


----------



## buck danny (27 Juni 2022)

brauchts mehr Geld?


----------



## tzdon (4 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> brauchts mehr Geld?



wahrscheinlich...Sie muß ja für ihn mitverdienen


----------



## Jools (4 Juli 2022)

und davon abgesehen: warum geld ausgeben für nacktbilder von einer jungen dumpfbacke, nur weil sie mit einem komplett hirnverbrannten möchtegern-sänger zusammen ist und RTL darüber berichtet? macht sie für mich jetzt nicht sooo besonders.


----------



## bluemchenlecker (5 Juli 2022)

Ich denke mal, mit so ein paar topless Bildern ist es bald auch nicht mehr getan...


----------



## Martini Crosini (8 Juli 2022)

Hinko schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Abo holen. Laura ist meine absolute Traumfrau:thx:


optisch gebe ich dir völlig Recht

Ich gehe davon aus , dass Laura sich in wenigen Jahren von Michael trennen wird und 
dann rumjammert. Hauptsache sie lässt sich nicht von dem schwängern .



Spritdealer schrieb:


> Der alte braucht Kohle also muss sie etwas von sich zeigen. Normal


Leider wird Laura krass ausgenutzt


----------



## deaman (11 Juli 2022)

Bild.de 11.07.22: "Playboy“-Chef Florian Boitin über seine Cover-Girls :

...Dass die Ausgabe dann einen solchen Hype auslösen würde, habe ich in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht erwartet. Klar ist aber: *Solange Laura mit Michael Wendler zusammen ist, wird es kein zweites Shooting mit ihr geben.“*


----------



## krauschris (30 Sep. 2022)

Also zuschauen wenn die Perle weggeflankt wird, würde ich schon


----------



## SteveJ (30 Sep. 2022)

Wer sie oben ohne sehen will, muss insgesamt etwa 150 Euro bei "Only Fans" zahlen – also etwa 35 Euro Monatsabo plus circa 115 Euro noch mal obendrauf...

Ja, sie brauchen sicher Geld, um sich den Lebensstil weiter zu finanzieren.
Da vom Wendler nicht mehr viel Geldfluss kommen wird, muss Laura eben herhalten und die spielt da aktuell wohl noch mit.
Es war ja auch schon mal ein Porno-Angebot von 100.000 Euro für einen Film mit Laura im Raum gestanden, das die beiden abgelehnt haben.

Ich halte es zwar für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass da doch noch mal ein Filmchen kommt, aber ich würde es nicht mehr zu 100 Prozent ausschließen.
Aber nur, wenn der Wendler nicht als männlicher Part dabei ist... 

Eine Alternative wäre für Laura, sich doch vom Wendler zu trennen (je nachdem wie echt die Liebe wirklich ist), und dann entweder einen anderen "Promi" an Land zu ziehen oder in die Versenkung zu verschwinden.


----------



## feetie (30 Sep. 2022)

Bei bild gibt's zumindest ein (mir) neues Nippelbild


----------



## Hinko (8 Okt. 2022)

Ich habe alle Fotos und Videos von der wunderschönen Laura und jedes einzelnes ist ein Traum


----------



## borusse85 (8 Okt. 2022)

Hinko schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Fotos und Videos von der wunderschönen Laura und jedes einzelnes ist ein Traum


Schön


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Aus den abrufbaren Bildchen ist zumindest zu ersehen, dass sie zunehmend deutlicher und mehr auf Sex-Sells abziehen ... der Schambereich scheint wohl immer noch ausgeklammert zu sein ... aber die Lack- und Fetischkollektion deutet wenigstens darauf hin dass in Richtung Vielseitigkeit eine gewisse "Unbekümmertheit" vorhanden ist


----------



## capri216 (6 Nov. 2022)

Hinko schrieb:


> Ich habe Laura bei OF abonniert und kann es nur empfehlen...einfach eine tolle sexy Frau


Für sowas gebe ich keinen € aus. Aber wer es nötig hat.


----------



## capri216 (6 Nov. 2022)

bluemchenlecker schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, mit so ein paar topless Bildern ist es bald auch nicht mehr getan...


Stimmt , da werden dann härtere Geschütze aufgefahren


----------



## horstwalter (10 Nov. 2022)

Bild postet mal wieder die neusten Fotos von OnlyFans - aber nur im Bezahlbereich.
Die scheinen da auch mit Kasse zu machen.



> DIE NEUEN WOW-FOTOS BEI BILD
> Wendlers Laura immer nackiger​


----------



## Glamour Girl (10 Nov. 2022)

horstwalter schrieb:


> Bild postet mal wieder die neusten Fotos von OnlyFans - aber nur im Bezahlbereich.
> Die scheinen da auch mit Kasse zu machen.


Der Kollege eines Nachbarn hat BILDplus und meint, dort gäbe es nicht mehr zu sehen als noch mal das Teaser-Bildchen, eine Aufnahme von L.M. unter der gleichen Dusche und mit dem gleichen Bikini an, unter dem seitlich ein halber Nippel zu sehen ist, sowie einmal L.M. in lila Unterwäsche auf einer Gartenliege 

Leute, die L.M. auf OnlyFans abonniert haben und sagen könnten, ob es dort substanziell mehr zu sehen gibt, kenne ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## januskopf (11 Nov. 2022)

hab ihre OF Bilder in einem Forum gesehen. Gefühlt wird es schon freizügiger aber es ist noch sehr unspektakulär


----------



## bodywatch (11 Nov. 2022)

Der Kollege eines Nachbarn und dessen Neffe mütterlichseits  hat ein Abo ...
Und, na ja, die Laura ist ja wirklich nicht unhübsch, de facto sind die Bildchen aber unspektakulär.
Einmal greift eine männliche Hand von hinten an ihre linke Brust, das wars dann mit action.
Tatsächlich ist das eher eine Dessous-Show, plus ziemlich billigem Lackoutfit nebst zugehörigen Plateauschuhen (die gibts eigentlich nur noch im Rotlichtbezirk).
Die Brüstchen werden ab und an freigelegt, aber kein Vergleich zu den PB Fotos.
Mir schleierhaft weshalb dafür bezahlt wird.
Das "joint venture" mit Bild ist da wesentlich spannender.


----------



## horstwalter (11 Nov. 2022)

Die hier sind zumindest gut gefaked, oder glaubt einer, die sind echt?
Eigentlich leicht mit einer Google Suche zu finden.
Keine Ahnung, was das für eine website ist, und ob die "Viren"/malware" verbreitet.
Also etwas Vorsicht.

*EDIT: Rausgenommen, weil auch Playboy-Fotos dabei waren*

Wenn das fakes sind, finde ich die recht beachtlich gemacht, weil sie ganz genau dem PP PB Stil entsprechen.
Nicht das übliche cut and paste wie sonst.


----------



## Glamour Girl (11 Nov. 2022)

horstwalter schrieb:


> Die hier sind zumindest gut gefaked, oder glaubt einer, die sind echt?


Das sind erkennbar Fakes:

Es wurden sowohl Motive aus dem Playboy zu FFs umgearbeitet, die es so in Wahrheit nicht zu sehen gab, als auch angeblich auf OnlyFans veröffentlichte Bilder hergestellt, die an falschen Tags zu erkennen sind.


----------



## horstwalter (11 Nov. 2022)

Klar, völlig unplausibel dass der PP (Korrektur PB) solch explizites Material veröffentlicht. Trotzdem finde ich 2 Fotos bemerkenswert: Das im Wasser beim Rückenschwimmen und das mit der Flasche. Die gab es so ähnlich ja wirklich im PP PB, wobei hier eine leicht andere Pose eingenommen wird. Und das Bikiniunterteil unter Wasser zu retuschieren -Respekt.

Da habe ich schon schlechtere Fakes gesehen.
Kenne keine DeepAI, die das hinbekommt.


----------



## artisian2403 (11 Nov. 2022)

Mein Gott, wie leicht seid ihr denn zu beeindrucken?? 😂 Ich habe selten SCHLECHTERE Fakes gesehen!!


----------



## youngmario (12 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Der Kollege eines Nachbarn und dessen Neffe mütterlichseits  hat ein Abo ...
> Und, na ja, die Laura ist ja wirklich nicht unhübsch, de facto sind die Bildchen aber unspektakulär.
> Einmal greift eine männliche Hand von hinten an ihre linke Brust, das wars dann mit action.
> Tatsächlich ist das eher eine Dessous-Show, plus ziemlich billigem Lackoutfit nebst zugehörigen Plateauschuhen (die gibts eigentlich nur noch im Rotlichtbezirk).
> ...



Also mir gefallen die Bilder - ich finde sie hat eine gewisse Ausstrahlung und ihre Outfits finde ich sexy. Würde mich freuen, wenn der Playboy auch wieder mehr Dessous und High Heels zeigen würde. Derzeit ist ja alles sehr auf reine Nacktheit in der Natur ausgerichtet ...


----------



## bodywatch (13 Nov. 2022)

"Klar, völlig unplausibel dass der PP .."
"Die gab es so ähnlich ja wirklich im PP, wobei hier eine leicht .."
" .. ganz genau dem PP Stil .."


Wer oder was ist PP?
Bitte Aufklärung !


----------



## ZachariasFox (13 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> "Klar, völlig unplausibel dass der PP .."
> "Die gab es so ähnlich ja wirklich im PP, wobei hier eine leicht .."
> " .. ganz genau dem PP Stil .."
> 
> ...


ich glaube er meinte PB also Playboy


----------



## horstwalter (13 Nov. 2022)

Sorry, meinte PB - Tippfehler. Danke für die Korrektur!


----------



## Glamour Girl (13 Nov. 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn der Playboy auch wieder mehr Dessous und High Heels zeigen würde.


Och nööö ...






Für die Liebhaber von Modenschauen mit Nippeln gibt es entsprechende Seiten im Internet, und - ich meine - auch gedruckte Hefte.

Playboy-Stil ist das nicht, und soll es für meinen Geschmack auch nicht werden! 👎


----------



## youngmario (13 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Och nööö ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist doch gut, dass Geschmäker verschieden sind 😘 ... aber wenn ich mir ältere Ausgaben des Playboys ansehen, so vor allem um die Jahrtausendwende, so war der Stil damals ein ganz anderer als heute. Vor allem beim US-Playboy sieht man extrem, wie er sich auf einmal um 2010-15 vom Glamourösen Stil in Richtigung Natur gewandelt hat - und dann hat es nicht mehr lange gedauert, und er war Geschichte.

Ich will nur nicht, dass dem deutschen Playboy das Gleiche passiert - auch wenn mir der Glamour Look abgeht, so gefällt mir der Playboy als Gesamtes immer noch  nur wann sah man in der deutschen Ausgabe das letzte mal Strapse oder Overknee-Stiefel?


----------



## capri216 (19 Nov. 2022)

Hinko schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Abo holen. Laura ist meine absolute Traumfrau:thx:


Für sowas geb ich kein Geld aus.


----------



## bodywatch (8 Dez. 2022)

Den neuesten Bilder folgend ist jetzt wohl der Bär los ............


----------



## JackEJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Zumindest sagt die Google-Suche, dass sie offenbar nicht den Rasierer ansetzt, wenn sie Dessousfotos macht (und glaubt, dass man nix sieht). 
Und ein geleaktes Strip-Video ist auch schon durchaus heißer Content. Rote Stiefel, rotes Kleid, rote Unterwäsche zieht sie schon sehr sexy aus und zeigt stolz ihre Titten. Am Ende wackelt sie mit nacktem Hintern aus dem Bild. Der Tag ist nicht mehr so fern, dass sie sich bei sowas auch umdreht...


----------



## dante_23 (12 Dez. 2022)

das klingt wirklich gut, was ihr berichtet. laura liefert, da kann man ihr nichts nachsagen - ich bin gespannt!


----------



## deimudder (13 Dez. 2022)

Gibt's davon irgendwo Leaks?


----------



## Claudia (13 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gibt's davon irgendwo Leaks?


Die sind hier verboten


----------

